# Graubünden: Carbon statt Kondition



## Thomas (19. Juni 2008)




----------



## RedOrbiter (20. Juni 2008)

Der Werbespot ist wirklich toll.
Ich denke für nicht-Eingeborene ist der Dialekt etwas schwer zu verstehen.

cu RedOriter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2008)

Für einen Bayern geht´s ganz gut! Ich find den Spot auch super! Die Frage ist bloß: Wo finde ich die Steinböcke???


----------



## LoonyG (20. Juni 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Für einen Bayern geht´s ganz gut! Ich find den Spot auch super! Die Frage ist bloß: Wo finde ich die Steinböcke???



www.graubuenden.ch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2008)

Ich kann ja im Urlaub nicht ganz Graubünden ablaufen, um einen Steinbock zu suchen (werde mal versuchen, solange Urlaub zu bekommen ) Es gibt halt Stellen, an denen man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon ausgehen kann, welche zu Gesicht zu bekommen.
Aber hat jemand zufällig vorgestern auf 3Sat Netz Natur gesehen, da gings um den Schweizer Nationalpark und weiß, wo man z.B. das Murmeltiernest beobachten kann, von dem die Rede war?


----------



## Backyard (20. Juni 2008)

Steinboecke hab ich z.B. schon auf der Lenzerheide am Rothorn und in Flims auf bzw. am Flimserstein gesehen. Einmal sogar im Herst wo die Boecke um die Weibchen am Kaepfen waren. Sehr eindruecklich das. Im Nationalpark wirds sicher auch welche haben. Und scheu sind die Viecher, im gegensatz zu Gemsen auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Carsten (20. Juni 2008)

reichlich Steinböcke gibt im Gran Paradiso...das ist aber ganz wo anders.
Bei Oberstdorf hab ich letztes Jahr aber auch einen gesehen


----------



## Harald Philipp (20. Juni 2008)

hureguad!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2008)

Backyard schrieb:


> Steinboecke hab ich z.B. schon auf der Lenzerheide am Rothorn und in Flims auf bzw. am Flimserstein gesehen. Einmal sogar im Herst wo die Boecke um die Weibchen am Kaepfen waren. Sehr eindruecklich das. Im Nationalpark wirds sicher auch welche haben. Und scheu sind die Viecher, im gegensatz zu Gemsen auch nicht wirklich.



Das klingt gut, Rothorn fahr ich heuer auch. Vielleicht hab ich ja wieder Glück wie am Passo Zebru (die waren aber hart erkämpft!)
. Die Gemsen kenn ich eher nicht scheu, am Mendelpass war mal eine fast am Weg gestanden, mind. 10 Wanderer (und 2 Radler) drumrum und haben fotografiert; die ließ sich echt fast streicheln; letzten Sonntag am Herzogstand eine, die hat sich auch nicht beim Fressen stören lassen und die Karwendel sind ja sowieso ganz abgebrüht (wahrscheinlich hat die jemand angebunden )


----------



## thory (20. Juni 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Für einen Bayern geht´s ganz gut! Ich find den Spot auch super! Die Frage ist bloß: Wo finde ich die Steinböcke???




Wenn ich den werbespot richtig verstehe, finden die Dich

Vielleicht sehen wir ja am Sonntag auch welche, wahrscheinlich sogar massenhaft


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2008)

Das "statt Kondition" mag schon stimmen,leider hab ich noch keinen Sponsor für das Carbonbike gefunden. Ist vielleicht beim meiner "Fall(hr)weise auch besser so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (20. Juni 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> .... meiner "Fall(hr)weise



da muss ich an unser filmchen denken, Sonntag gibts die Premiere


----------



## MasterAss (20. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre mit meiner Frau im August nach Graubünden, mal sehen ob wir ein paar Böcklis sehen. Oberhalb von 2500m sicherlich


----------



## Voenni (22. Juni 2008)

Praktisch zu 100 % auf sicher findest Du Steinböcke am Piz Languard in Pontresina, vorallem morgen früh und am späten Nachmittag/Abend. 

Am Besten gehst Du zur Bergstation Languard hoch und von dort Richtung Piz Languard. Beim Abweiger für den Höhenweg Richtung Segantini-Hütte hast Du vielleicht bereits Glück und kannst die Steinböcke aus nähster Nähe beobachten. Wenn Du Pech  hast, musst Du noch weiter Richtung Piz. Wenn Du tagsüber dort bist, eignet sich ein Feldstecher, weil sich die Steinböcke etwas weiter von den Wanderwegen entfernt aufhalten.

Das Problem: Die Gegend eignet sich nicht zum Biken. Du musst also zu Fuss hoch.

Es ist übrigens das erste und bisher einzige Mal, dass ich dort oben auf einer Steinbock-Beobachtungs-Joggingtour einen Crash mit einem Murmeltier hatte...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juni 2008)

Danke für den schönen ausführlichen Tip, aber leider liegt Pontresina dieses Jahr nicht auf unserer Route; aufgehoben ist ja nicht aufgeschoben. Vielleicht hab ich ja an anderer Stelle auch Glück! Das wäre eine feine Sache.


----------



## MasterAss (23. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tipp, passt sich wunderbar, da ich eh nicht zum Biken da bin, sondern nur zum "Hiking"


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juni 2008)

Steinböcke suchen, pah! Ich bin einer 

Abgesehen davon, verstehe ich in dem Spot kein Wort 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (23. Juni 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Steinböcke suchen, pah! Ich bin einer
> 
> *Abgesehen davon, verstehe ich in dem Spot kein Wort*
> 
> ...



Hier mit Untertitel 

http://ferien.graubuenden.ch/de/page.cfm/Clip_bergsommer


----------



## Kurt (25. Juni 2008)

Das Video ist der Absolute Hammer 

Mit Steinböcken und Murmeltieren kann ich nicht dienen, aber mit einem Kampf Schlange gegen Kröte:


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Juni 2008)

Hab garnicht gewußt, dass Kreuzottern Würgeschlangen sind. Hast du gesehen, wie es ausgegangen ist?


----------



## fritzbox (26. Juni 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hab garnicht gewußt, dass Kreuzottern Würgeschlangen sind. Hast du gesehen, wie es ausgegangen ist?



Ich tippe mal das die Kröte die Schlange gefressen hat


----------



## Didi123 (26. Juni 2008)

quatsch, das war ein outtake vom coke-em-werbespot...


----------



## fritzbox (26. Juni 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> quatsch, das war ein takeout vom coke-em-werbespot...


----------



## Kurt (26. Juni 2008)

Hoi Hennie,

das war eine Ringelnatter und das sind brutale Würgeschlangen 
Das Foto hat Dieter gemacht. Zu dritt haben sie mit den Kameras draufgehalten und Fotos geschossen ohne Ende. Das wurde der Schlange zu viel und sie hat das Weite gesucht. Der Frosch (eigentlich wars ne fette Kröte) lag noch eine ganze Weile voll aufgeblasen am Boden, ich denke er hat überlebt


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2008)

also eine ringelnatter ist das definitiv nicht. die muesste hinten, seitlich am kopf je einen gelben oder weissen fleck haben.

edit: ich seh grad bei wikipedia, dass es in der schweiz wohl eine ziemlich komisch gefaerbe unterart gibt. koennte so
eine sein....

@pfadi: fuer steinboecke musst nur auf bruennstein. da brauchst nicht in die schweiz fahren.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juni 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> @pfadi: fuer steinboecke musst nur auf bruennstein. da brauchst nicht in die schweiz fahren.



Echt??? Was es bei uns alles Tolles hat! Ich bin ja schon von den Murmeltieren überall im Chiemgau so begeistert.   Und die Steinböcke sind nicht total versteckt? Dann werd ich da mal bei Gelegenheit hin.

Ringelnatter kenn ich auch nur die mit dem Fleck, da hab ich mal am Walchensee ein ganzes Nest im Totholz entdeckt.


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Echt??? Was es bei uns alles Tolles hat! Ich bin ja schon von den Murmeltieren überall im Chiemgau so begeistert.   Und die Steinböcke sind nicht total versteckt? Dann werd ich da mal bei Gelegenheit hin.


die murmelen am karnischen grenzkamm waren deutlich lustiger, vor allem die am
kniebergsattel. haben uns auf 5m hingelassen ohne zu verschwinden....

am bruennstein hab ich schon oefter die steinboecke gesehen. meist irgendwo, wo 
weniger betrieb ist. westgipfel, nordseite....
die steinboecke am bruennstein wurden da mal wieder ausgewildert, in der hoffnung, dass
sie sich wieder verbreiten. funzt aber ned. vermehren sich zwar gut, aber der leitbock 
schaut, dass die maedels dableiben. nur die jungen boecke wandern ab, finden aber 
natuerlich nix in der weiteren umgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juni 2008)

Die zutraulichsten Murmelies habe ich am Pfunderer Joch gesehen, die kann man fast füttern. Wenn man dort einen Riegel auspackt, kommen sie gleich aus dem Loch gehuscht und gucken neugierig, was es denn da gibt. Aber sie fressen nicht aus der Hand und lassen sich auch nicht streicheln. Sind wahrscheinlich eh ziemlich struppig.


----------



## Radlerin (27. Juni 2008)

Die Murmelies am Spielboden (von Saas-Fee/Schweiz aus zu erreichen) lassen sich gut füttern (fressen aus der Hand). Wenn man es geschickt anstellt, kann man sie (kurz) streicheln. Ich hab ihnen ein Stück Möhre auf dem Handteller hingehalten, dann kommen sie und fressen die Möhre an Ort und Stelle. Dabei hat man dann die Finger unter ihrem Hals, da ihr Kopf ja über der Hand ist, und kann sie dort kraulen. Meist sind dann allerdings ziemlich schnell weg (mit der Möhre). Am unteren Hals sind sie sehr wuschelig...  Wenn man sich dort in "ihr" Gebiet so mitten rein hockt, ist man schnell von ihnen umringt. Die stützen sich z.B. auch mit den Vorderpfoten (wenn man selbst sitzt) an deinem Bein ab und zu schauen, was du in der Hand hast. Zutraulicher geht nicht... Im Übrigen ist auch gleich ein super Restaurant/Cafè in der Nähe, das ich sehr empfehlen kann.


----------



## Carsten (28. Juni 2008)

gestern Nachmittag, 13.51 Uhr im Kleinwalsertal:


----------



## fritzbox (28. Juni 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> gestern Nachmittag, 13.51 Uhr im Kleinwalsertal:



Ach du warst der Kameramann von dem Spot???


----------



## Radlerin (28. Juni 2008)

vor 373 Tagen...


----------



## Kurt (28. Juni 2008)

Uii, da könnte man noch Skifahren. Mir fehlt in diesem Jahr noch eine Abschluß Firntour 

@karsten: absolutes Hammerfoto

@fatz: das ist ganz sicher eine Ringelnatter wie man in diesem Bild sieht. Der lange Schwanz ist ein Zeichen dass es keine Viper oder Kreuzotter ist. Auch ein Jäger hat sie eindeutig als Ringelnatter identifiziert.


----------



## Carsten (28. Juni 2008)

hammerfoto wär´s geworden wenn der Nebel 30 sec. später reingerückt hätte...leider
sonst echt eine Situation, die man so selten hat
ja, ab 2000 m könnt man echt noch Touren gehen im Kleinwalsertal...und vor 2 Wochen wärs mit Biken auch noch nix gewesen


----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2008)

Kurt schrieb:


> @fatz: das ist ganz sicher eine Ringelnatter wie man in diesem Bild sieht. Der lange Schwanz ist ein Zeichen dass es keine Viper oder Kreuzotter ist. Auch ein Jäger hat sie eindeutig als Ringelnatter identifiziert.


trotzdem ziemlich komische faerbung. hab ich bei uns noch nie gesehen. wo war denn das?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juni 2008)

www.fotonatur.de/amphibienreptilien...rix.php?page=0&a=1214811949&suwo=Ringelnatter

Das hab ich gefunden, da sind auch Bilder dabei, die aussehen, wie die von Kurt gepostete. Frösche scheinen ja die Leibspeise von Ringelnattern zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt (30. Juni 2008)

Dieter hat das Foto in der Nähe von Völs am Schlern gemacht


----------

